
Ask HN: How do you prefer to spend your weekends? - dhruvkar
Actively swtiched off? Time with family? Working on side projects? Errands? A little bit of each?
======
noir_lord
Saturday - Chess club in the morning followed by a leisurely lunch/reading in
a comfortable coffee shop.

Sunday I spend with the family.

It wasn't intentional but having Saturday to myself til the evening meal is
awesome for unwinding from a busy work week, everyone needs (or at least
should try) genuine unplugged alone time (particularly so for natural
introverts like me).

------
polote
I just like working, so on weekends, I either work on a side projet or I work
for a startup.

Working let me build things, and be creative, I can't manage to stop working.
If I don't work I feel like my time is lost

------
drakonka
Every other Saturday I help out at a cat shelter, then have lunch at my
"Saturday" cafe and work on my personal project while there. That evening I
usually make cat food, watch dumb YouTube videos, and work on my project some
more. When I'm not going to the shelter I sleep in a little and then go to the
gym instead.

Sundays are usually chore days focused on animals and cleaning (well, we're
trying to get better with the cleaning). This is when I do a water change for
the fish, go shopping for meat for the cat food (and then prep the food), get
any other cat supplies I might need, take the cat/s for a walk or supervise
them on the porch, and tidy the house. Once all the pressing chores are done I
work on my personal project and watch dumb YouTube videos.

------
cirgue
Spending as much time not under a roof as possible. This typically means
whitewater kayaking or climbing. This is the only way I can stay sane while
having a desk job.

------
yulaow
Ever actively switched off: videogames, gym ( if I didn't go enough in the
other days), cleaning the house, going out, oversleeping and, in general,
relaxing

------
andywood
I prefer not to distinguish weekends from weekdays. So every day is a mix of
work, hobbies, and play.

------
quickthrower2
With 3 & 5 yr old there is a lot to do and not much choice to do a tonne of
leisure activities. If I get some spare minutes I'll do some hacking on some
side projects, go for a walk, grab a coffee or something.

------
egamirorrim
Playing games and reading HN/the internet. Going out for drinks. There should
definitely be more gym in there in place of all of those things.

------
jordansmith
I think I get more work done on the weekends then I do the rest of the normal
5 day work week.

------
SirLJ
Do as little as possible... e.g. sleep, eat, drink with friends, read books
and watch tv...

------
slipwalker
how would i _prefer_ ? Couch surfing... how do i _usually_ spend ? Working by
morning and running errands with mrs.

------
NameNickHN
Playing golf.

------
themew
Reading HN.

~~~
rbsk
Working :/

